# Kauf von Brandungsruten und Rollenempfehlung



## Ael (14. April 2020)

Guten Tag, mal eine Frage an die Brandungsangler Fraktion, da ich im Moment genug Zeit habe, hab ich mal wieder nach Brandungsruten geschaut.

Die Ruten würde ich denke max. 1-2 mal im Jahr im Urlaub nutzen - sowohl Ost- als auch Nordsee.

Im Angebot habe ich jetzt folgendes gefunden:

- Balzer Diabolo Neo Vario Surf für 59,90€

- Balzer Diabolo X Double Strike Surf für 91,90€

- Blazer Magna Nordic Surf für 83,90 €

- Daiwa Windcast Surf für 121,90€

Was würdet ihr empfehlen und was für Rollen könnt ihr dazu empfehlen preislich so im Bereich 150 € das Stück.

Danke und schönen Tag euch!


----------



## magi (14. April 2020)

Shimano Ultergra xsd 14000. Freunde fischen dieses Modell, ich den Vorgänger (xsc) und alle, die ich kenne, sind mit den Ultegras soweit zufrieden. Preislich in deinem Budget und ggf. zusätzlich benötigte Ersatzspulen kosten auch nicht die Welt (1x Ersatzspule aus Metall (Alu) ist eh beigelegt). Die von dir genanten Ruten hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand und kann deshalb nichts dazu sagen. Wenn du öfter an der Nordsee angeln willst bedenke bitte, dass die Rute auch real 200 g händeln kann bzw. werfen sollen könnte. Die brauchst du nämlich öfter an der Nordseeküste...


----------



## Gelegenheitsangler (14. April 2020)

Moin,

Zu den genannten Ruten kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich würde schauen was deine Präferenzen sind. Ich persönlich mag die Ruten nicht so extrem straff und bei einer Körpergröße von 1,75 m ist eine Rute mit 3,90 m, je nach Grifflänge, besser zu handhaben. Ich favorisiere außerdem die großen Ringe und nicht die Low Rider Ringe. Das sind Faktoren die auch für dich relevant sein können.

Bei den Rollen kann ich aber definitiv die Penn Spinfisher 7500LC empfehlen. Die Rolle ist robust, hat ein sauberes Wickelbild und ist bei Ebay seriös unter 100 € zu bekommen. Es ist eine Flache Spule für geflochtene Schnur und eine tiefe Spule für monofile Schnur dabei.  Nachteil: Aufgrund der Vollmetallbauweise recht schwer.

Einen guten Eindruck machte auch die Okuma Surf 8K, die hatte ich jedoch nur im Laden in der Hand und konnte sie nicht selbst fischen.

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Auswahl.


----------



## Buttman (14. April 2020)

Moin,

über aktuelle preiswerte Ruten bin ich momentan nicht informiert, dass ich einen Tipp geben könnte.
Als Rolle würde ich dir die Ryobi Proskyer Pro empfehlen, die mit Metallspulen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. April 2020)

Egal, für welche Ruten/Rollen du dich entscheidest, du brauchst noch ein stabiles Dreibein! 
Ich kann dir da die Marke Pilips empfehlen, von der habe ich eins und bin sehr zufrieden! 
Als Rolle tendiere ich auch zur PENN SPINFISHER, die fische ich auch. 
Was du letztendlich für eine Schnur aufspulst, verwende unbedingt einen Fingerschutz!! 

Da ich deine Körpergröße nicht kenne, kann ich zur passenden Rutenlänge nichts sagen. 
Sinn macht, 2 Brandungsruten zu fischen, machen alle so an den Küsten... So steigert du deine Erfolgsaussichten um 50%!
Die sollten ein Wg bis 200 oder 250gr haben. 
Wegen der Rutenlängen mußt du auch erstmal schauen, welche Transportlänge dir am besten zusagt.... Ein Futteral oder so brauchst du auch, schließlich willst du die Ausrüstungen sicher und geschützt transportieren....


----------



## Ael (15. April 2020)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Schade, dass keiner was zu den Ruten sagen kann, gäbe es da evtl. auch andere Empfehlungen in dem Preis Segment, welche man für Nord- u. Ostsee nutzen kann? 

Zur Größe, ich bin 1,75m.


----------



## Buttman (15. April 2020)

Moin,

hast du schon in diesen Thread geschaut?





						Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen
					

Ich lese hier mehrfach von Usern die Fragen zu bestimmten Brandungsruten/Rollen haben und teilweise auch ganz ordentliche Tipps dazu bekommen. Jedoch tauchen dann immer wieder dazwischen Postings auf wie „die XY-123 Rute ist aber um Längen besser...“, oder „ich fische ne ABC-789 Rute, kostet...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Dort werden ab und zu Ruten angefragt und empfohlen.
Sonst warte einfach ab, ob bald eine Meldung kommt.


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. April 2020)

Ael schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Schade, dass keiner was zu den Ruten sagen kann, gäbe es da evtl. auch andere Empfehlungen in dem Preis Segment, welche man für Nord- u. Ostsee nutzen kann?
> 
> Zur Größe, ich bin 1,75m.


Also meiner Meinung nach wird jede Rute aus deiner Auflistung den Job machen, im Grunde brauchst ja nur nen etwas stärkeren Stock welcher sich gut auflädt und auch bei einem Gewaltwurf mit 200g nicht in zwei Teile zerbricht. Das machen bestimmt alle oben genannten, je höher der Preis desto leichter wird sie vom Material sein, das ist alles, Bequemlichkeit kostet halt. 
Naja und je nach körperlicher Konstitution sind leichte Ruten beim Einholen des Fangs dann auch noch ne Erleichterung, meine Frau hatte letztes Jahr in Dänemark auch die Wahl zwischen einer 40€ Wald und Flur Rute (ca 800g) und einer etwas besseren mit nur 550g Gewicht, rate mal auf welche Rute sie beim ersten einholen mit der Schweren gewechselt hat


----------



## Ael (15. April 2020)

Buttman schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hast du schon in diesen Thread geschaut?
> 
> ...



Ja, da habe ich schon rein geschaut. 

Leider ist die Leistung auf der ersten Seite nicht mehr aktuell. 

Bin ja jetzt gerade noch über die Dega Sunrise gestolpert


----------



## Buttman (15. April 2020)

Schau einfach mal die letzten 3-5 Seiten des Threads durch.
Sonst warte, bis sich hier jemand meldet, der einige der von dir angefragten Ruten kennt.


----------



## Astacus74 (18. April 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe im letzten Dänemarkurlaub die Blazer Magna Nordic Surf in 4,2m gefischt keinerlei Probleme 200gr Kralle kein Ding, denn wesentlich leichter brauchst du auf Höhe Sondervig nicht fischen, Ebbe und Flut sind nicht zu unterschätzen.

Rollen habe ich mir zwei Brandungsrollen Quatum Motion 670 Surf geholt, würd ich mir nicht unbedingt wieder holen auf Dauer werden sie wohl nicht durch halten.
Meine beiden alten DAM Quick Futura 865 aus mitte 90er Jahre laufen immer noch Top, leider nicht mehr erhält nicht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Aalbubi (22. April 2020)

Fische die Windcast Surf in 4,2m. Ringe sind nicht klein und die Rute ist straff. Ich bin nicht der beste Werfer aber 200g habe ich schon auf 100m gebracht. Die Penn Squadon surf irgendwas Rute fischt ein Freund von mir. Wirft sich ähnlich wie die Daiwa Windcast.

Falls ich nen Messschieber finde, kann ich ja mal gucken, wie der Spitzenring ist.

Edit: Der Innendurchmesser beträgt ca 8mm. Hatte kein Bock mit der scharfen Kante vom Messschieber am Ring zu kratzen.


----------



## Ael (22. April 2020)

Danke für die Antworten, hab mittlerweile zweimal die Windcast Surf bestellt und dazu zwei Okuma Axeon AX-II80


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Naja und je nach körperlicher Konstitution sind leichte Ruten beim Einholen des Fangs dann auch noch ne Erleichterung, meine Frau hatte letztes Jahr in Dänemark auch die Wahl zwischen einer 40€ Wald und Flur Rute (ca 800g) und einer etwas besseren mit nur 550g Gewicht, rate mal auf welche Rute sie beim ersten einholen mit der Schweren gewechselt hat


Sag ich ja, gerade Frauen können die Rutengewichte ganz gut einschätzen  und stehen danach entsprechenden Mehrausgaben auch positiv gegenüber!


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, gerade Frauen können die Rutengewichte ganz gut einschätzen  und stehen danach entsprechenden Mehrausgaben auch positiv gegenüber!


Sie kuckte skeptisch bei den 100€ Preisunterschied, seitdem heiß ich zuhause Shopping queen  Muss ich mit leben, sie gibt für sich tatsächlich weniger aus, kann ich akzeptieren


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2020)

Bei mir kommt das drauf an, da waren das für Frau u. Tochter immer die Sonderangebote zu 7.99 und 9.99, 2mal halbiert runtergesetzt zwar, aber die Länge der Liste macht es dann.
Bei Kleidung ist es für die Frauen ziemlich übel, alles auf schlechte Qualität und Umsatzsteigerung gemacht, die Sachen laufen bei jedem Waschen immer enger ein, alles eine Art von Konsum-Terror.
Dagegen sind mechanische stabile Angelgeräte wie Ruten u. wartbare Rollen eine Wertanlage in Gold.

Genau um das allseitige Verstehen von den +100€ (oder gar mehr) bei Ruten geht es eben.


----------

